# phone wont boot after unlocking



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

so i unlocked the phone by ezunlock app and i had beans rom installed and i flashed twp recovery after in unlocked it and now i tried flashing synergy rom it wont boot. its stuck on the galaxy sIII logo guys please help what should i do?


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

can i do odin to stock? will it brick my phone cause its unlocked?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

1) Odin won't brick 
2) Did you wipe data in recovery before flashing the ROM?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> can i do odin to stock? will it brick my phone cause its unlocked?


ODIN away, it fixes all. The stock ODIN file will replace kernel, recovery, boot image, so you will be fine.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

landshark said:


> ODIN away, it fixes all. The stock ODIN file will replace kernel, recovery, boot image, so you will be fine.


thanks guys so just download a stock rom and in odin all i have to do is put it in pda right?


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

con247 said:


> 1) Odin won't brick
> 2) Did you wipe data in recovery before flashing the ROM?


yes i did


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

i cant find the stock image file that i need to odin back to can someone please link me


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> i cant find the stock image file that i need to odin back to can someone please link me


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32489-best-path-back-to-unrooted-stock/


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

ok so i odin backed to stock and my phone is still unlocked! is that bad? which recovery should i install and which custom rom can i flash that would work with the unlocked bootloader


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> ok so i odin backed to stock and my phone is still unlocked! is that bad? which recovery should i install and which custom rom can i flash that would work with the unlocked bootloader


I unlocked and then flashed back to stock... I flashed Syn 1.7 by using CWM 6010... Everything is fine... And now I'm on new CWM touch... made a backup without any issue...


----------

